# Forum Home Renovation The Cubby House  Cubby-house completed project

## Spelunx

I thought I would post a couple of pictures here of a cubby house I did last year for the kids (2 & 4 YO). It cost me $90 all up, as I didn't have enough pine to finish the roof structure.  All the other materials were either donated or left from the major reno I have done on the house. 
The Jarrah weather-boards were donated by my parents, and are around 60 years old. 
The kids reckon it is fantastic, and have spent many hours out there playing over the last year, and hopefully for many more years to come. 
Cheers 
Jayson

----------

